# Getting dumped by your girlfriend



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Bollocks!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Multi step process now dude:-

1. Go out or stay in and get drunk, very drunk - feel sorry for yourself attempt to call bird, don't her mate will answer and you will feel like a twat.

2. Go out get pissed, pull slapper have great time realising that other birds know other tricks in the sack and are potentially really really dirty.

3. Attempt to get back with bird (do not do this till passing step 2).

4. Think christ saved loads of cash on b'days and xmas etc. Book 18-30 holiday.

5. Enjoy life, and move on (unless she was the one in which case see next step)

6. Bollocks

HTH but probably not.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks mate. Knew someone must have a plan to deal with this.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Andy,

It had happen to all of use before...not nice!

I think you have to put a brave face and carry on living....I am sure you will not be alone for too long.

Women are like buses...you missed one but don't worry as the next one will be along soon! ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

"beep beep"

hmm, i have a text...

"sorry, it's just not working out, i think we're totally different people - i'm sorry"

NOW THATS BOLLOX!

biyatch.. off down to Newcastle this weekend to party hard... see ya there?

Andy..

On the birght side tho - she'll never cerb ur alloys and there will alwyas be some girl dirtier out there... the quest for the holy grail starts...


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> "sorry, it's just not working out, i think we're totally different people - i'm sorry"


Jeeze! Deja vu! Is this a standard dumping line or what?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Heres another one.

It's not you it's me

Go out and have a blast! ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

C'mon Nik - Women are nothing like buses.

You don't have to pay to get on board. (Or at least I don't - :-*).

Their exhaust pipes don't spit out black soot when you turn them on.

No one comes around checking to see if you have the right ticket to go all the way.

You don't have to share her with 79 other people.

Unlucky Andy, shag her sister instead.

Or her mum.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Getting dumped by your girlfriend


Getting dumped on by your girlfriend is even worse :-/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Getting dumped on by your girlfriend is even worse :-/


some people pay for that!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> some people pay for that!


Is V not one of them?  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Andy:

Sorry to hear of your woes, but worry ye not, as others have said, kick out & shag a few dirty ones, then keep one eye open for the next Mrs Right.

Note to self: Pretty sure all the above is very politically incorrect, so i'm zipping up my FP suit right now.

Enjoy singledom for a while Andy & i'm sure the right laaaaddddeeeeyyyy will be just around the corner ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh Paul is right, took me nearly 30 months to find a playmate, just sit and wait, thats what everyone told me , she's just around the corner matey ! But keep your hands off mine ok ! ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> took me nearly 30 months to find a playmate, just sit and wait, thats what everyone told me


Yeah, tell me about it, some of those mail order places can take forever! 

Cheers for the politically incorrect encouragement guys. Will take Paul's advise and "kick out & shag a few dirty ones". Thanks mate. ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I was dumped too this week , .....................
but by my weekly "bit on the side"


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

We've always assumed TT'c make us irresistable to the laydeez. Now's your chance to prove it. Good luck, don't let us down.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just go out and teach someone else how to come. 8)


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

Dont you think the worst one is :

'' Cant we just be friends''

I have never got my head round that one !

But ive got to say being dumped by Text is the lowest of the low.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

go shag her sister,then her mother that tends to get there back up,worked for me


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> go shag her sister,then her mother that tends to get there back up,worked for me


Yes, but you were not then meant to marry the mother!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Yes, but you were not then meant to marry the mother! Â


i married the sister


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gawd, what you lot like eh


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gawd, what you lot like eh Â


Like bitter and twisted?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> go shag her sister,then her mother that tends to get there back up,worked for me


If you want to REALLY upset her go and shag her dad!! After all you are not doing it for pleasure but for revenge!! ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> If you want to REALLY upset her go and shag her dad!! After all you are not doing it for pleasure but for revenge!! Â ;D ;D


ERRRRRRRRHHH!! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Andy,just chill for a while then go out and nail a few dirty ones.That should make you feel a whole lot better


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

shag her sister whilst shouting... 
"we're just totally different people!.... "

anyone know where to pick up "some dirty ones" in Newcastle this weekend?!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Absolutely anywhere!

It's my home town and if you're off there for the weekend and haven't been before, prepare yourself for the shock of all shocks.

Everything you've heard is true. You'll love it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Absolutely anywhere!
> 
> It's my home town and if you're off there for the weekend and haven't been before, prepare yourself for the shock of all shocks.
> 
> Everything you've heard is true. Â You'll love it.


That's sounds like an interesting place to be!! Never been up there before! Is this the filthiest/sexiest town in the UK? Then I MUST visit sometime!! ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's just a fantastic place for nights out.

Was voted fourth best party city in the WORLD some years ago. Rio came Third!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I found Leeds town centre a wild place to be.

Also when I went to Kendal there was a Hen party and the bride to be went around snogging all the men!!

I think northeners know how to be more wild than the people in the South!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I used to live up north. I really really enjoyed living in York with my hubby as it was his job that relocated us up there. I think northern people are the most wamest and most friendliest people about . I think northern men are big flerts though . Relocated back down to Saff and people seem so greedy and common :-/.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Getting dumped by your girlfriend = shag fest for a few months "because you can".

Well it was in my experience anyway. ;D ;D ;D Get out there and enjoy yourself!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> It's just a fantastic place for nights out.
> 
> Was voted fourth best party city in the WORLD some years ago. Â Rio came Third!


yes but did it pass the drugs test


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Â I think northern men are big flerts though Â . Â :-/.


Now that will be enough of that missy. :-*


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> If you want to REALLY upset her go and shag her dad!! After all you are not doing it for pleasure but for revenge!! Â ;D ;D


LOL for about 5 minutes.....................


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> It's just a fantastic place for nights out.
> 
> Was voted fourth best party city in the WORLD some years ago. Â Rio came Third!


Hmmmm.....

1) pubs close at 11pm
2) clubs close at 2am
3) the Queues are 5million strong by 11pm
4) it was Â£11 for two JD's and a Vodka n Red Bull
5) the hotel (Jury's Inn) didn't let you take a bird home, after some bartering saying she was staying there they said they'd come search our room to see if her clothes were there - if not then we were gonig to be thrown out!.

yep - party city of the world! christ Aberdeen is much better for a night out!...

Sorry Kell!!

On a positive note, we all got very drunk and had a good laugh - the weekend is what you make it.!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> 4) it was Â£11 for two JD's and a Vodka n Red Bull


It always comes down to money with you Sweatys doesn't it? :

On the positive side, your mission of going there to get hooked up was achieved and had you lived locally instead of being in a hotel, then Robert would have been your mother's brother.

As for the clubs and pubs shutting at normal closing times, yes they do, but then locals go out at five o'clock.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

we were out from about midday on saturday for the football, and lasted the night, but we seemed to be the most drunk out of everyone. The geordies must be able to handle a hell of a lot of drink.

We are all "rubber mannied" someone's spine got stolen (slumped in corner). Didn't see any fights and had no trouble.

We grumbled about the prices the next day when we had to take out more money and then got drunk again, us Scots like having a good moan!! 

I think UEFA knew this when they rigged the Play-off draw!


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Unlucky Andy, shag her sister instead.


Yeah, and you could always try her RODEO style,

Rodeo style??

You know, taking her from behind, and just as she's getting there wisper in her ear 'You're not as tight as yer sister are you??'


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah, and you could always try her RODEO style,
> 
> Rodeo style??
> 
> You know, taking her from behind, and just as she's getting there wisper in her ear 'You're not as tight as yer sister are you??'


Better one than that - good for university halls. . .

start rodeo as above, but having made sure you left your door unlocked shout rodeo, all your mates pile in, you see how long you can stay on for.

Dave


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Back to the original post....

You could be feeling two things right now??

Complete and utter devastation at the loss of GF

or

It hurts but she was probably right

If its the first one then all the jokes sting a bit but only your real mates can come up to you and say and I quote "Dont worry Jas, she's probably shagging someone else right now anyway"   

You need a few nights out with the boys and remember one thing "If you stand there.....they will come"  

Jason


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Andy - wasn't it you who had a burd leave an imprint of her tits on your bonnet?

Suggest you go back and find her ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Yeah it was actually. I forgot aboot that ;D. But lets not get into another discussion on whether greasy tit are good on a girl .

To answer Jas's question, it started being the first one but is now firmly the second. Nice girl but not the one. Move on.

Cheers for all your support guys. I'll be out this weekend doing the dirties! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah it was actually. I forgot aboot that ;D. But lets not get into another discussion on whether greasy tit are good on a girl Â .
> 
> To answer Jas's question, it started being the first one but is now firmly the second. Nice girl but not the one. Move on.
> 
> Cheers for all your support guys. I'll be out this weekend doing the dirties! Â ;D


Conkers deep ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the term is caravaning - where you get your back wheels in as well.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I think the term is caravaning - where you get your back wheels in as well.


lol that's a new one on me. ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I thought that was called 'dog in the bath' cos it's so damn difficult ;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> "beep beep"
> 
> hmm, i have a text...


Fucking mobile phones (and email)... make all this crap worse. Your (well, mine) heart jumps when you get a text when things are good, then when it all turns to crap and the txts stop life just ain't the same. made worse when someone else gets a text and you hear the tone.

Bad news, but time is a great healer, only trouble is that it takes so fucking long!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Ah, Shame , heart bleeds and all that ;D

Tough shit get over it. :-* :-*
Well that blokes says if the clogs on the other foot.
Goose & Gander syndrome. ;D ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

h'min!! 
you not got someones month you can fuck up by text?!

just kidding. ;D

if this was started by a bird you lot would be out in force ready to castrate him, at least we're giving the rest of your kind a good Rodeo'ing. be grateful!


----------

